# Gentoo auf Dell XPS 13" Probleme/Fragen

## tuxtop

Hallo Gentoo-Community

Ich habe zwar Erfahrung mit Linux CentOS-Servern (und apache&co), aber ausser ein paar Testinstallationen mit Ubuntu und Mint nicht wirklich Erfahrung mit einem Desktop oder Notebook und Linux.

Da ich weder mit den neuen Windows-Versionen noch Mac OS etwas anfangen kann, ist die Zeit gekommen auf Linux zu wechseln.

Ich habe mich nach einigen Tests in der VM für Gentoo entschieden, weil es alles bietet was ich brauche.

Nach einiger Recherche habe ich mich dann für mein neues Laptop (Dell XPS 13" i7) entschieden.

Nun habe ich schon mehrere Stunden damit verbracht spätestens beim Bootloader zu scheitern.

Ich bin wie in den Dokus vorgegangen und dabei auf einige Fragen gestossen:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/de

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dell_XPS_13_9343

Im Handbuch und vorallem bei den Notebook-spezifischen Kernel-Konfigurationen fand ich die Hälfte der angegebenen Punkte nicht. Nehme ich richtig an, dass dies daran liegt dass die Angaben nicht ganz aktuell sind (Juni 2015) und bereits eine neue Kernelversion verwendet wird und deshalb die entsprechenden Punkte verschoben oder nicht auffindbar sind?

Um UEFI zu booten muss die boot-Partition mit vfat formatiert sein und auch so in /etc/fstab auftauchen?

War bisher mit Grub und efibootmgr erfolglos. 

Für Unterstützung bedank ich mich schon im vorraus. (möchte ja meinen neuen Laptop endlich benutzen  :Smile: )

----------

## hafgan

Hi,

also für den Kernel würde ich im ersten Schuss ersmal den "genkernel" probieren. Dann kannst Du von dau aus immer noch später die entsprechenden Optionen anpassen.

Noch bessere Erfahrungen habe ich gemacht, ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht gesteinigt, wenn ich den ersten Kernel mit der Konfiguration von Archlinux verwende. Damit bekomme ich erstmal ohne große Arbeit einen lauffähigen Kernel und kann die Installation erstmal abschließen. Auch die Initramfs nicht vergessen!! Wichtig!

Wenn das System dann erstmal steht kümmere ich mich um eine genaue Kernelkonfiguration, ohne intiramfs.

Zu UEFI kann ich nichts sagen... Aber dass die Boot-Partition vfat sein soll, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.

Gruß

hafgan

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *tuxtop wrote:*   

> Nun habe ich schon mehrere Stunden damit verbracht spätestens beim Bootloader zu scheitern.

 Welcher Bootloader? Welche Fehlermeldung? 

 *tuxtop wrote:*   

> Im Handbuch und vorallem bei den Notebook-spezifischen Kernel-Konfigurationen fand ich die Hälfte der angegebenen Punkte nicht. 

 Ja, die Doku ist in diesem Punkt wohl nicht allzu aktuell. Allerdings ist eine grundlegende Kernel-Konfiguration auch nicht so schwer... SATA, USB, das richtige Dateisystem... dann bootet dein System schon. Oder du nimmst die Kernel-Konfiguration vom aktuell laufendem System (also der LiveCD). Innerhalb der chroot: 

```
cd /usr/src/linux ; zcat /proc/config.gz > .config
```

 *tuxtop wrote:*   

> Um UEFI zu booten muss die boot-Partition mit vfat formatiert sein und auch so in /etc/fstab auftauchen?

 

Ja, für EFI-Boot braucht es eine vfat Partition. Um dir helfen zu können, braucht man aber ein paar mehr Informationen. Welchen Bootloader willst du verwenden? Oder willst du ganz auf einen Bootloader verzichten? Wie ist dein aktuelles Partitionslayout?

MfG

Hilefoks

----------

## tuxtop

Hallo erstmal danke für die Antworten und sorry für die fehlenden Angaben.   :Wink: 

Ich habe heute nochmals die Anleitung von Anfang durchgespielt um es anhand aller neuen Erkenntnisse (+Wiki-Einträge usw  :Wink: ) nochmals zu versuchen.

Habe die HD gemäss Anleitung(en) als GPT formatiert mit 3 Partitionen um UEFI ready zu sein.

parted print:

1 3.MiB 131MiB 128MiB fat16 boot

2 131MiB 1084MiB 1GB linux-swap(v1) swap

3 1084MiB 256GB 255GB ext4 rootfs

/etc/fstab

/dev/sda1   /boot/efi        vfat    defaults,noatime     0 2

/dev/sda2   none         swap    sw                   0 0

/dev/sda3   /            ext4    noatime              0 1

den Kernel habe ich jetzt über genkernel generiert (muss zuerst mal das booten hinkriegen, dann kann ich mich um den kernel kümmern  :Smile: )

Wenn ich nun versuche Grub nach Handbuch zu installieren passiert folgendes:

```
grub2-install /dev/sda
```

 klappt noch

jedoch findets es dann bei grub2-mkconfig keine images

edit: grub2-install erstellt den ordner /boot/efi/efi/gentoo/ ich habe die files nach /boot/efi/gentoo verschoben, aber das hat nichts bewirkt

----------

## tuxtop

Ich muss dazu noch sagen dass ich zunehmende verwirrt bin je mehr Beiträge ich zum Thema UEFI/GPT lese   :Embarassed: 

Ich habe es so verstanden, dass UEFI nur drei Partitionen benötigt (boot(/efi?),swap und root), jedoch die ersten 2mb(?) der Disk dann leer bleiben. Dieser würden bei bios benötigt nicht aber mit UEFI?

Die Boot-Partition muss vfat-formatiert sein und empfohlene 128MB gross und so wie ich es jetzt verstehe unter /boot gemountet? 

Muss ich (wenn ich es erfolgreich hinkriegen sollte) nach der installation noch etwas im UEFI-Menü des Notebooks anpassen?

----------

## Josef.95

Vermutlich fehlt dir noch der /boot/efi (die ESP (Efi System Partition) mount.

Schau dazu auch mal im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2#Partitioning_for_UEFI_with_GPT

Wenn die mounted ist, dann sollte auch grub2-install /dev/sda einwandfrei funktionieren.

----------

## tuxtop

Ich hab es mit 

```
grub2-install /dev/sda --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot
```

hingekriegt  :Smile: 

Nun weiss ich nicht ob das genauso richtig ist wie dein Vorschlag mit /boot/efi (habe es eben auch schon so wie in meinem Beispiel gesehen) 

Ich denke mein seltsames Problem ist unabhängig davon:

Das booten mit Grub funktioniert (dafür hab ich jetzt neue Probleme  :Wink: ) aber sobald ich ab USB boote und dann neustarte findet uefi grub nicht mehr   :Shocked: 

Viel mühsamer ist nun, dass ich mit meinem Intel Wifi 7265 nicht weiterkomme, zwar ist das entsprechende Modul im kernel (iwlwifi) und wird beim booten geladen, aber es wird nicht benutzt (lspci -k)   :Rolling Eyes: 

Wenn ich dann meinen Arch-Stick benutze um zu booten funktioniert wifi mit iwlwifi   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## musv

 *tuxtop wrote:*   

> Viel mühsamer ist nun, dass ich mit meinem Intel Wifi 7265 nicht weiterkomme, zwar ist das entsprechende Modul im kernel (iwlwifi) und wird beim booten geladen, aber es wird nicht benutzt (lspci -k)   

 

Der Kerneltreiber ist nur die Hälfte der Geschichte. Hast du die Firmware installiert?

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

Das iwlwifi-Modul sollte als Modul gebaut und nicht fest in den Kernel compiliert werden, sonst gibt's Probleme beim Laden der Firmware. Aber das hast du vermutlich gemacht.

----------

## tuxtop

Hallo musv

Nochmal danke für die Mithilfe  :Very Happy: 

ich habe mir das neue Notebook ja mit dem Ziel gekauft Linux besser kennenzulernen und da bin ich mit all den Komplikationen wahrscheinlich auf einem guten Weg  :Wink: 

Ich möchte gar nicht aufzählen womit ich es in der Zwischenzeit zu tun hatte (unter anderem habe ich bei der Kernelcofig nach "n" gesucht..keine gute Idee, weil ich dann eine halbe Stunde brauchte um zu merken, dass alle SATA-Kernel Items nur als Module geladen werden   :Wink: )

Nun habe ich Wifi zum laufen gekriegt. Gefehlt hat noch iwlmvm. 

Nun stehe ich vor dem nächsten Problem: Wie mit WIFI verbinden? Wenn ich es richtig sehe nochmals mit Arch booten und im chroot dann wpa_supplicant emergen.

Sollte das der falsche Weg sein bin ich natürlich froh über Tipps

----------

## musv

Bei iwlwifi wäre vermutlich das Wiki ganz hilfreich gewesen. Und ob du DVM oder MVM brauchst, steht hier. Da kannst du auch die Firmware gleich direkt runterladen. Ich würde Dir trotzdem das Firmware-Paket empfehlen, da du Dich dann nicht um Firmware-Updates selbst zu kümmern brauchst. 

Ganz hilfreich ist auch kmuto.jp. Dort postest du einfach die Ausgabe von lspci -n rein und bekommst dann eine Liste, welche Module für welche Komponente benötigt werden. Das ist aber nicht vollständig.

lspci -k wenn du Arch gebootet hast, zeigt Dir an, welches Modul Arch für die jeweilige Komponente verwendet. Und wenn alle Stricke reißen, kannst du auch einfach nach der VendorID:ProduktID bei Google suchen lassen. 

Also z.B.

```
00:00.0 0600: 11ab:6282 (rev 01)

   Subsystem: 11ab:11ab

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

   Memory at <ignored> (64-bit, prefetchable)

   Capabilities: <access denied>
```

-> Suche nach "11ab:6282". 

Analog dazu geht das natürlich auch mit lsusb.

Netzwerk:

wpa_supplicant würde ich standalone weniger verwenden. Bei Wlan geht man im Allgemeinen davon aus, dass das Gerät mobil ist und in mehreren Netzen zum Einsatz kommt. Nimm den Networkmanager und das entsprechende Frontend für Deinen Desktop dazu (Arch-Wiki).

----------

## tuxtop

 :Shocked:  kmuto.jp sieht ja praktisch aus. Das werde ich mir sicher genauer anschauen.

wpa_supplicant habe ich nun für den Moment mal eingerichtet (für den Moment reicht es mir, da ich ja noch einiges zum laufen bringen muss bevor ich den Notebook wirklich brauchen kann. Aber Networkmanager werde ich dann sicher ausprobieren!)

Leider stehe ich mittlerweile bei X-Windows-System mit XFCE an.

Alles erfolgreich emerget und dann folgendes festgestellt:

startx bringt als root und user nur einen schwarzen bzw. mit der Konsole flickernden Bildschirm hin

startxfce4 funktioniert als root, bei Versuch als normaler User jedoch selbes Problem wie mit startx. (Update: Mittlerweile kriege ich dann die Fehlermeldung "Unable to determine failsafe session name")

Ich vermute nun nach einigem googlen, dass dies durch verschiedene Config-Files verursacht wird. Komme jedoch nicht weiter welche Files wo sein müssten. (zB habe ich unter root kein .xinitrc finden können um ins /home/user zu kopieren)

Update: Mittlerweile öffnen startx und startxfce4 als root problemlos. Wenn ich startx oder startxfce4 als normaler User versuche erhalte ich jedoch immer besagte Fehlermeldung?

(Dbus läuft, chmod aus /home/username ebenfalls gemacht und nun komm ich echt nicht mehr weiter  :Sad: )

----------

## musv

Einen Login-Manager verwendest du nicht, oder? 

Weiß nicht, ob's was bringt, wenn du den User der Video-Gruppe hinzufügst.

----------

## tuxtop

Mit dem Loginmanager wolte ich noch warten bis startx einwandfrei läuft  :Smile: 

Habe den user zu video hinzugefügt aber leider erfolglos  :Sad: 

----------

## py-ro

Probier es mit einem Login Manager, das wird funktionieren.

Bye

Py

----------

## tuxtop

Hi Py 

Ich habe nun testweise lightdm installiert, jedoch habe ich mit einem normalen User weiterhin das selbe Problem

----------

## Josef.95

Fehlen eventuell dbus und consolekit im default Runlevel?

----------

## tuxtop

consolekit war zwar noch nicht im default runlevel, aber auch wenn ich 

```
rc-update add consolekit default
```

 ausfuehre und nach einem neustart versuche mich mit xyuser anzumelden bekomm ich weiterhin die Meldung   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

